# UT vs UCLA



## Cinematic (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi everyone,
I have been accepted to both UT and UCLA for directing. Due to some circumstances in my life I am having a hard time deciding. I would love to hear some opinions on both schools. I kind of have a feeling about the response I am going to get, but would still love to hear thoughts. Thanks.


----------

